# Alde Hot Water Heater In Burstner How does the system work ?



## 129415

I have recently purchased a Burstner A748-2 motorhome which is great but I am totally new to motorhomes and one thing I cannot seem to understand is the Alde Hot Water and Heating system in my motorhome. I have a couple of questions I wonder if people can help with...

1) Can I leave the heater and hot water system on all the time whilst we are in the home ?
2) Why does one of the settings on the panel operate from Gas and Electric together - is this the best setting to have it on ?
3) What does the switch next to the control panel do that is called "switch for auxiliary circulating pump" - this is quite noisey and I dont know what it is for. Apparently it should only be used where a heat exchanger has been fitted - I presume mine has one whatever that is ?
4) The heating fluid level for the system seems to flucuate - is this normal and where can I get liquid to top it up ?

Any answers would be very appreciated !
Thanks
David


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Alde Hot Water Heater In Burstner How does the system wo*



DAVYH69 said:


> I have recently purchased a Burstner A748-2 motorhome which is great but I am totally new to motorhomes and one thing I cannot seem to understand is the Alde Hot Water and Heating system in my motorhome. I have a couple of questions I wonder if people can help with...
> 
> 1) Can I leave the heater and hot water system on all the time whilst we are in the home ?
> 2) Why does one of the settings on the panel operate from Gas and Electric together - is this the best setting to have it on ?
> 3) What does the switch next to the control panel do that is called "switch for auxiliary circulating pump" - this is quite noisey and I dont know what it is for. Apparently it should only be used where a heat exchanger has been fitted - I presume mine has one whatever that is ?
> 4) The heating fluid level for the system seems to flucuate - is this normal and where can I get liquid to top it up ?
> 
> Any answers would be very appreciated !
> Thanks
> David


1 Yes
2 2kW electric and gas to boost of required. If not on EHU you will have to use gas only
3 I think this is as you say for when on move
4 Yes normal and not sure

Have a Look Here < Click

Any Help?

Trev


----------



## cal22mx

Hi

The switch for the auxillary pump is for when your system is hot and you want to warm the engines coolant via the heat exchanger - this is handy if you are somewhere very very cold - when you start your engine its already warm lol. I think you would have to be in sub zero temps to really have to use it..I never do, just run engine for a few minutes!

The heat exchanger is there so you can have heat and hot water as you travel . I set my thermostat approx half way and after the engines up to temp I switch the first button thats next to the thermo dial up one click . This runs the pump for the heating (on and off with the thermo) I have had 2 other m/h that didnt have a heat exchanger and after trying it I wouldnt go back . Warm as toast for the passengers now

Yes you can leave it on all the time as the thermostat cuts in and out like your home system.

The level does fluctuate with the water temp - just make sure when cold its above minimum- when its hot it can nearly reach the top- there an overflow so dont worry. I just use a winter coolant antifreeze mix from Halfords 

Only warning would give is make sure turn thermo to zero to stop pump running when its not needed. ie when its parked up at home not in use.

Hope this helps Mal


----------



## 129415

*Thanks mal for your help*



cal22mx said:


> Hi
> 
> The switch for the auxillary pump is for when your system is hot and you want to warm the engines coolant via the heat exchanger - this is handy if you are somewhere very very cold - when you start your engine its already warm lol. I think you would have to be in sub zero temps to really have to use it..I never do, just run engine for a few minutes!
> 
> The heat exchanger is there so you can have heat and hot water as you travel . I set my thermostat approx half way and after the engines up to temp I switch the first button thats next to the thermo dial up one click . This runs the pump for the heating (on and off with the thermo) I have had 2 other m/h that didnt have a heat exchanger and after trying it I wouldnt go back . Warm as toast for the passengers now
> 
> Yes you can leave it on all the time as the thermostat cuts in and out like your home system.
> 
> The level does fluctuate with the water temp - just make sure when cold its above minimum- when its hot it can nearly reach the top- there an overflow so dont worry. I just use a winter coolant antifreeze mix from Halfords
> 
> Only warning would give is make sure turn thermo to zero to stop pump running when its not needed. ie when its parked up at home not in use.
> 
> Hope this helps Mal


----------



## sumo69

Hi - can anyone help with a follow on question.

When running on Gas only will the thermostat have any impact on the water heater? For example if the setting is "heater" and "Hot Water" will the water only heat up when the thermostat is turned up to force the heating to kick in?


----------



## tony645

Hi, my 747 has``nt got the heat exchanger but i am keen to fit one, could anyone with a 747 tell me wqhere theirs is sited within the vehicle. tony


----------



## teemyob

*Heating*



sumo69 said:


> Hi - can anyone help with a follow on question.
> 
> When running on Gas only will the thermostat have any impact on the water heater? For example if the setting is "heater" and "Hot Water" will the water only heat up when the thermostat is turned up to force the heating to kick in?


No, the water is heated even if the heating stat is turned right down.

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Alde Hot Water Heater In Burstner How does the system wo*



teemyob said:


> DAVYH69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently purchased a Burstner A748-2 motorhome which is great but I am totally new to motorhomes and one thing I cannot seem to understand is the Alde Hot Water and Heating system in my motorhome. I have a couple of questions I wonder if people can help with...
> 
> 1) Can I leave the heater and hot water system on all the time whilst we are in the home ?
> 2) Why does one of the settings on the panel operate from Gas and Electric together - is this the best setting to have it on ?
> 3) What does the switch next to the control panel do that is called "switch for auxiliary circulating pump" - this is quite noisey and I dont know what it is for. Apparently it should only be used where a heat exchanger has been fitted - I presume mine has one whatever that is ?
> 4) The heating fluid level for the system seems to flucuate - is this normal and where can I get liquid to top it up ?
> 
> Any answers would be very appreciated !
> Thanks
> David
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Yes
> 2 2kW electric and gas to boost of required. If not on EHU you will have to use gas only
> 3 I think this is as you say for when on move
> 4 Yes normal and not sure
> 
> Have a Look Here < Click
> 
> Any Help?
> 
> Trev
Click to expand...

2 edit: 1,2 or 3kW
3 Only if you have a heat exchanger fitted linked to the engine coolant.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Have a look here at the Alde website lots of information on here

http://www.alde.co.uk/

Congrats on buying your Burstner

Andy


----------



## tony645

hi, have already studied th e aldi site but its still a bit vague as to exactly where the exchanger is sited and where the pipe runs to it are.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

On the site there is the mobile catalog download, it has some good drawings of how the system is connected up. You should be able to determine how it all connects.

They also have a very good stand at MH shows and the guys are very knowledgeable and helpful.

Cant help with the actual location as I imagine its totally different from our Elegance (the exchanger and pump are in a NS lower locker

Andy


----------



## 747

Hi Tony,

Have a look at the side of the forward facing dinette seat. If there is a 2 position switch for a fan, then you have warm air heating for the habitation area. The next step is to remove the cushion on the forward facing seat and lift up the flap nearest the window. You will see 2 pipes running to a heat exchanger. There is a dial on it to select the heat required or to turn right down for summer use. 

If you have the Alde book, it might be in there under 'accessories'.

Conversely, you might have the other type of heat exchanger (for heating and hot water on the move).


----------



## tony645

hi, yes i`ve got the hot air blower thing under the dinette seat, its the hot water from the engine rad, exchanger that I would like to fit.


----------



## 747

tony645 said:


> hi, yes i`ve got the hot air blower thing under the dinette seat, its the hot water from the engine rad, exchanger that I would like to fit.


Do a search Tony, there was a huuuuuge thread on them on here about 6 months ago.

Dead boring it was. :lol:


----------



## tony645

yes it was, and still nobody seem to know where it goes, if you look at the alde site it looks as though its fitted to the bl--dy drivers step! 
I did think of fitting it to the pipework that feeds the blower one under the seat as that seemed to be inaffective, but when I looked underneath the van realised it was only hot air tubing from the cab heater, its a big van to heat from just the cab heater alone and thought it would be nice to have it toasty warm as soon as we park up, radiators and hot water.


----------

